
On Artificial Intelligence – A European approach to excellence and trust [pdf] - kimhindart
https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/info/files/commission-white-paper-artificial-intelligence-feb2020_en.pdf
======
mark_l_watson
Europe leads in legal frameworks for privacy/trust but they lag far behind USA
and China.

From what I have read, there are good incubator organizations in Europe but
going from idea, to implementation, manufacturing, customer support, are
really difficult. I make this comment because I see cool project coming out of
Europe but they are behind in deployed systems.

